# Schwertkampf Spiel - Remote Knights Online



## R0B0 (26. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin einer der Entwickler von Remote Knights Online. 
Da wir jetzt soweit sind das Spiel zu präsentieren will ich euch das nicht vorenthalten.
Wenn ihr fragen oder ideen habt nur raus damit 
Hier ist einiges an Material zu dem Spiel:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XCNcF_o-QL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H8QTmRy4wkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Mehr info gibt es hier:
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/remote-knights-online--2/x/24910035#/

Grüße,
Robin


----------

